# Anybody know....?



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

where i can find an ignition swith with key for a 350 foreman......ive checked oem sites and it looks like they dont make them anymore and flipped through 15 pages of parts on ebay and didnt find a thing......anybody got any suggestions


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

try this place. u jus need some info off ur quad and u should find ur part http://www.kawasakipartshouse.net/p...awasaki.aspx?gclid=CMD68ovK36MCFYNR2godpj9GSA


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

oops i meant here http://www.hondapartshouse.com/


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

What year model is it? S3 ATV salvage may have one. 

http://www.s3atvsalvage.com/

Steve is a great guy...he has some listed on the inventory. If you have any trouble getting in contact with him let me know. Tell him Bootlegger sent you.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

Whats your location? 

That will help in your search (for one in your area).


----------



## She thinks my hondas sexy (May 9, 2009)

well i was able to make do with what i have so turns out i dont need a wiring harness after all......now i need an ignition module.........thanks for all the links guys and thanks bootlegger for the link.......i sent them a request seeing if they had what i needed


----------

